# DoD coders and ICD-10 training



## HarmonyGirl275 (May 22, 2014)

My fellow co-workers and I have been going around in circles with our employer and the government over ICD-10 training and education. We are trying to get input to find out if any other DoD coders are having issues. 

On March 11 our company told us that we had till June 1st to either complete all 3m training modules or take our CPC ICD-10 exam. ICD-10 was then pushed back to October 2015 however the June 1st deadline for training was still being held. Our company is refusing to buy ICD-10 books for any of us to do the training.  We collectively decided to just push through the training modules get the certificates and then study for the exam and take it closer to the implementation date. We find out yesterday that we were misinformed and we are required to have the test done by June 1st or there will be ramifications. We don't know what ramifications these are because no one will give us a straight answer. To all my fellow DoD coders are any of you having any issues with this? Please any information would be appreciated


----------



## dyates (May 22, 2014)

If you need additional training contact the AAPC and they will be a great source of help with an on-site training.


----------



## maryg (May 23, 2014)

I used to be a Dod coder till the great Sept layoff, to my knowledge there is only one contracted company that has the Dod contract and they are not the greatest.  The only suggestion I have is to reach out to AAPC, maybe they can work something out with your contracting company?


----------

